# Attn: brob757



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Blackened Red fish Over Black Beans And Rice is very good. That was how we liked It when we lived in FL.Attachment 43330----


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh man that looks awesome! I can't wait to get back off rotation so i can try it! Thanks a bunch!


----------

